# الاسماك تمارس الجنس العذري وتلجأ إلى التحايّل لجذب الجنس الأخر



## kalimooo (21 أغسطس 2008)

*الاسماك تمارس الجنس العذري وتلجأ إلى التحايّل لجذب الجنس الأخر
التحيّل في عالم الأسماك بهدف ضمان بقاء واستمرارية النوع
Großansicht des Bildes mit der Bildunterschrift:  التحيّل في عالم الأسماك بهدف ضمان بقاء واستمرارية النوع

اكتشف باحثون بقسم الأحياء بجامعة بوتسدام الألمانية أن هناك نوعا من الأسماك يتكاثر من خلال التناسل العذري دون اتصال جنسي مباشر، كما كشفوا النقاب عن سيادة أساليب الكذب والتحايّل في عالم الحيوانات المائية لجذب الجنس الأخر.

يبدو أن الكذب منتشر في عالم الحيوانات بدرجة كبيرة عكس الاعتقاد السائد، حيث توصل فريق من الباحثين من جامعة بوتسدام الألمانية إلى أن الكذب لا يقتصر على بني آدم والقردة والطيور فحسب، وإنما يمتد ليشمل أيضا عالم الأسماك. وكان علماء البيولوجيا قد اكتشفوا من قبل أن الحيوانات تتحايّل بهدف الإيقاع بفريستها والحصول على القوت، ولأول مرة يكتشف فريق من الباحثين الألمان تحت إشراف أخصائي علم الأحياء في جامعة بوتسدام مارتين بلات أن الحيوانات تستخدم أساليب الحيلة والكذب لجذب الجنس الأخر بهدف التلاقح لضمان البقاء والاستمرارية للنوع.

التكاثر العذري

عالم الحيوان خاصة منها الحيوانات البحرية مليء بالأسرار!Bildunterschrift: Großansicht des Bildes mit der Bildunterschrift:  عالم الحيوان خاصة منها الحيوانات البحرية مليء بالأسرار! ولاحظ العلماء أن سمكة الأمازون تلجأ إلى بعض الحيل الجينية حتى تتمكن من الاستمرارية، بحيث تتفاعل هذه الأسماك الإناث والتي تعيش خاصة في المكسيك مع ذكور السمك بهدف التكاثر، بيد أن الإنتاج الجديد يُعد استنساخاً للأنثى ولا يرث أي شيء من المواصفات الجينية  للذكر.

وتتم عملية التكاثر عن طريق التناسل العذري دون أي اتصال جنسي مادي، حيث تفرز إناث سمك الأمازون بويضات. ويحدث التناسل عندما تطلق تفاعلات مع السمك الذكر عملية تطور البويضة إلى جنين دون إضافة أي مادة وراثية من خليته. بيد أن عمليات التناسل العذري تعتبر عملية استنساخ جيني للسمكة الأمازون الأنثى وبالتالي فإن الأسماك الصغيرة تكون بدورها من نوع الإناث.

أما ذكور سمك الأمازون فيفضلون التلاقح الخارجي، حيث يتم تلقيح البويضات، بعد إفرازها، بحيوانات منوية بشكل خارجي. كما أن هذا النوع يفضل التكاثر مع إناث فصيلته، خاصة التي تتميز بحجم كبير، ذلك أن كبر الحجم يعني أن الأنثى قادرة على إفراز عدد كبير من البويضات وبالتالي إنجاب عدد كبير من الأسماك. 

التحايّل من أجل التقرب من الأنثى

للأسماك أيضا أساليبهم في التحيل للتقرب من الإناث!Bildunterschrift: Großansicht des Bildes mit der Bildunterschrift:  للأسماك أيضا أساليبهم في التحيل للتقرب من الإناث! واكتشف الباحثون بقسم علم الأحياء بجامعة بوتسدام الألمانية تصرفات غريبة لذكور سمك الأمازون. ففي حال عدم وجود أي منافس ذكر فإن سمك الأمازون يختار إناث فصيلته. وإذا قُدمت له سمكتين متفاوتتا الحجم، فإنه يختار الأنثى الكبيرة الحجم. أما في حال وجود منافس ذكر فإن ذكر سمك الأمازون يتّبع إستراتيجية جديدة، بحيث يفتعل التقرب من الأنثى الصغيرة الحجم وذلك لتفادي السمك الذكر الآخر. ولكنه في الواقع لا يتلاقح مع الأنثى الصغيرة الحجم.

واستنتج العلماء أن هذا النوع من السمك يلجأ إلى التحايّل للتخلص من المنافسين الذين يفرزون حيواناتهم المنوية بدون جدوى، أي دون أن تتم عملية تلقيح بويضات أنثى سمكة الأمازون. في حين يركز الذكر طاقته الجنسية على الإناث لتلقيح أقصى عدد ممكن من البويضات.

  Deutschland-Zentrum - DZ
German Information Centre - GIC


*​


----------



## جيلان (21 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: الاسماك تمارس الجنس العذري وتلجأ إلى التحايّل لجذب الجنس الأخر*

*



			يبدو أن الكذب منتشر في عالم الحيوانات بدرجة كبيرة عكس الاعتقاد السائد، حيث توصل فريق من الباحثين من جامعة بوتسدام الألمانية إلى أن الكذب لا يقتصر على بني آدم والقردة والطيور فحسب، وإنما يمتد ليشمل أيضا عالم الأسماك
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


ههههههههههههههه
حتى دول كمان




			بيد أن عمليات التناسل العذري تعتبر عملية استنساخ جيني للسمكة الأمازون الأنثى وبالتالي فإن الأسماك الصغيرة تكون بدورها من نوع الإناث.
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


اعتقد انه كويس انها تكون اناث لان زيادة عددها مفيد للتكاثر و استمرارية النوع
شكرا كليم متى للمعلومات المفيدة
ربنا يبارك حياتك*


----------



## yerigagarin (21 أغسطس 2008)

*
جديده فعلا حكاية التناسل العذري دي
مشكور علي الخبر الجديد

اسمحلي بالاضافه

سمكه الجوبي gupy
تزاوجها يكون عن طريق الاتصال المباشر
وليس عن طريق الاخصاب الخارجي
والبيض يفقس داخل رحم الانثي
ثم تقوم بولاده اليرقات
وتلد مره كل 4 اسابيع تقريبا
و اناث هذه السمكه تقوم بتخزين
الحيوانات المنويه لعدد قد يصل 
الي 4 عمليات ولادة






السمكة السيفيه swordtail
ان لم يتوفر ذكور لتلقيح الاناث
يتحول بعض الاناث الي ذكور
للحفاظ علي النوع





*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (21 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: الاسماك تمارس الجنس العذري وتلجأ إلى التحايّل لجذب الجنس الأخر*

يسلام اللى يعيش ياما يشوف بردوا  

شكرا كليم على المعلومات الجديدة ​


----------



## kalimooo (21 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: رد على: الاسماك تمارس الجنس العذري وتلجأ إلى التحايّل لجذب الجنس الأخر*



marmar_maroo قال:


> يسلام اللى يعيش ياما يشوف بردوا
> 
> شكرا كليم على المعلومات الجديدة ​





*مشكورة يا ست الكل 
عا المرور
ربنا يباركك
 سلام المسيح معك*​


----------



## kalimooo (21 أغسطس 2008)

yerigagarin قال:


> *
> جديده فعلا حكاية التناسل العذري دي
> مشكور علي الخبر الجديد
> 
> ...





شكرااااااااااااااyerigagarin


على المرور والاضافة الجميلة
سلام المسيح​


----------



## قلم حر (22 أغسطس 2008)

معلومات طريفه .
حتى السمك بيكدب !!
شكرا كليم متى على الموضوع الجميل , و شكرا ( جاجارين ) على الاٍضافه الحلوه .


----------



## emy (22 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: الاسماك تمارس الجنس العذري وتلجأ إلى التحايّل لجذب الجنس الأخر*

*شكرا ليك كتير *​


----------



## kalimooo (22 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: رد على: الاسماك تمارس الجنس العذري وتلجأ إلى التحايّل لجذب الجنس الأخر*



emy قال:


> *شكرا ليك كتير *​



*مشكورة  emy
على الرد  والتعليق
سلام المسيح
*​


----------



## kalimooo (22 أغسطس 2008)

قلم حر قال:


> معلومات طريفه .
> حتى السمك بيكدب !!
> شكرا كليم متى على الموضوع الجميل , و شكرا ( جاجارين ) على الاٍضافه الحلوه .



البركة بالانسان يعلم الذي
لا يتعلم (قصدي الكدب)
مشكور اخي قلم حر
على ردك الجميل
سلام المسيح​


----------



## kalimooo (22 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: رد على: الاسماك تمارس الجنس العذري وتلجأ إلى التحايّل لجذب الجنس الأخر*



جيلان قال:


> *
> 
> ههههههههههههههه
> حتى دول كمان
> ...




*البركة فينا 
تعلموا الكذب مننا
شكرا" 
جيلان
على التعليق المفصل
سلام المسيح

*​


----------



## nonogirl89 (23 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: الاسماك تمارس الجنس العذري وتلجأ إلى التحايّل لجذب الجنس الأخر*

شكرا كليم على الموضوع
شكرا يورى على الاضافة
ربنا معاكم​


----------



## kalimooo (23 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: رد على: الاسماك تمارس الجنس العذري وتلجأ إلى التحايّل لجذب الجنس الأخر*



nonogirl89 قال:


> شكرا كليم على الموضوع
> شكرا يورى على الاضافة
> ربنا معاكم​




*مشكورة nonogirl89
على مرورك
سلام المسيح
*​


----------

